# Greek-American Marrying in Greece



## Pyper70 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish my first post in this forum wasn't a question.

I am from Los Angeles and living in Athens. I have already proposed to my fiancée and we thought we had all of the paperwork squared away. I am not a resident of Greece, I just come back and forth every now and again. 

I acquired many forms and papers in order to have a church wedding but the priest wants more paperwork stipulating that I have never been married before and that I am a citizen of LA County. I already have my :

-my birth certificate from LA County (and translated version)
-my baptismal certificate (which was issued by the Greek Gov't b/c I was Baptized in 
Athens when I was young)
-my passport Xerox'd
-Our wedding announcement in Ethnos
-A notarized affidavit from the US Embassy in Athens stating that I have never been 
married before

The priest said it was all fine 3 weeks ago and then he springs on me last night that I need a letter from LA County stating that I am a resident there (as if my Passport and California Drivers License was a useless form of proof) and he also wants proof from LA County that I have never been married. I called the County Clerk and its more form filling and submission, waiting 14 days.

I was told there is no letter called "Proof of no-impediment" by the LA County Clerk. I have to apply for an "Application of Marriage Record" and being that I have never been married before it should state on the form that same answer. In order to do that I need to submit that form and also fill out another form and get it Notarized (have to go to the US Embassy) and attach that notary to the form with a check so it can be processed. 

Has anyone ever gone through any of this? Apparently other states have this "Proof of no-impediment" such as New York....Wishing I had lived there right now to get through this headache.

Pete


----------



## chitownbride (May 10, 2012)

*Greek American Wedding in Greece*

hi! by now you are probably married and may never see this message, but I am currently going through the same thing - wanted to see if you came up with any other info, would appreciate any help at all!

I currently live in Chicago where there also is no letter of no impediment. they do provide the record of no marriage, and we are getting an affidavit signed as well to state our single status.

I am now being told that I need to also register my birth in Greece - did you have to do this, or was this already done b/c of your baptism? I guess - how did you get answers! i feel liike I am running around with my head cut off!

Thank you and congrats!


----------



## Pyper70 (Mar 31, 2011)

You need the record of no marriage, embassy given papers in Greece will not suffice. I ended up pleading with the people at the town hall in Los Angeles to say I was never married and they gave me a printout. Affadavits I think won't be accepted because its just you swearing under oath and notarized and an apostille stamp which is not good enough because the Mitropoleo wants a state seal and a printout. Anything less is considered false papers (i know...stupid right?)

They change their rules every time someone wants to get married. I have a friend who lives in NY and already married and they wanted just the ceremony later this year and he was told to get paperwork that I was never told I had to get. 

You will need your birth certificate as well as your baptism. if you, your soon to be spouse, and your koumpari are not greek, thats going to be a problem. I don't know why its closed circle...they all need to provide baptismal certificates. 

What church are you going to get married in? I believe you have to go to your "enoria" which for you is Chicago, and go to that church where you can also get a priest to write a letter, you can take that to a translation office (monastiraki) and a week later it will be in Greek. I had got stuck paying 50€ to the priest while my wife paid 5€....and my friend paid nothing for his...

Best of luck on the upcoming nuptuals....There is more running around for the priest than the wedding preparations (at least thats how we felt)


----------

